# Taskmanager nur in Taskleiste



## iceY123 (10. September 2007)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
ich bin neu hier und starte gleich einmal mit einem Thema durch. Seit ca. einer Woche hab ich das Problem wenn ich den Taskmanager aufrufe dieser mir nur unten rechts in der Taskleiste angezeigt wird (neben Uhr, AntiVir etc.).Mittlerweile habe ich schon 5 Taskmanagersymbole in meiner Taskleiste neben der Uhr. Nach einem Neustart ist es auch nicht weg. Es ist richtig ärgerlich da ich abends an meinem PC noch ein bisschen Fernschaue und ihn eigentlich nie ausschalte, weil ich immer dabei einschlafe und er somit immer an ist. Im Internet hab ich mich versucht auch schon draus schlau zu machen aber google hat nur waage Infos geliefert die mir nicht weitergeholfen haben.
Vlt. weis jemand von euch nen Rat.
Danke schonmal 

lg


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. September 2007)

Vielleicht ist nur das Fenster nach auserhalb vom Desktop gerutscht ?
Öffne mal den Taskmanager, dann in der Taskleiste einen Rechtsklick und "Untereinander", "Überlappen" oder "Nebeneinaner" auswählen.


Nachtrag: 
Hab mal die Registry auseinandergneommen.
Ein Versuch wäre die Einstellungen des Taskmanagers zu resetten.
Alle instanzen vom Taskmanager beenden.

Start > Ausführen > Regedit
Dort dann nach
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\TaskManager
navigieren und den "Ordner" TaskManager erst exportieren (sicher ist sicher) und dann den Ordner löschen.
Der Taskmanager sollte beim nächsten Start in den Werkeinstellungen laufen, der Schlüssel wird beim Start mit Werkseinstellungen wieder angelegt, ist also in der Regel ein ungefährlicher Eingriff.


----------

